# can Zyprexa help if Seroquel doesn't help?



## Allure (Jul 26, 2005)

I wonder if Zyprexa can help for dp/dr anxiety if Seroquel didn't help (couldn't tolerate at all)

thanks.


----------



## university girl (Aug 11, 2004)

yes! all antipsychotics work in different ways but with similar results. some people have absolutely no luck with one antispychotic but with another they feel almost back to normal. good luck. let us know how it goes.


----------

